# Multiple Movement Drinking Pirate



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I incorporated many different designs into Stan's build. He uses 7 servos and pneumatic cylinder which provide the movements. These are controlled by several different Picaxe circuits I've designed (with help from many of the more brilliant minds than mine here).
I had started him last year but wasn't satisfied with how he ran so he had to wait until this year for his debut. 
He worked great and we're pleased to have him join the all the other pirates in our display.






Here's a link to what the initial build looked like


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

came together very nicely! Great job! Thanks for sharing


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You need to give public access to the video, halstaff


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Replacing the video now. Be up in a couple of minutes.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, fixed now.
Sorry about that. Needed to replace the video.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you very much. It was a long project but I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with him!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wish I could get my pirates moving. Someday. Looks great!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

IMU said:


> Wish I could get my pirates moving. Someday. Looks great!


With your talent, it would be no problem!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

He looks great Steve! Even better in person!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He is very very impressive! I can't tell you how envious I am of all you techies!!!! Fantastic work.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome Job Steve! I love the arm 3 axis mods that you did on him! very cool


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work, as usual Steve!! I am going to be doing this this year as well, what servos did you use for the shoulder and elbow?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job Steve!  Love all those movements. Need to look at those big servos! So happy with how the voice turned out too!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

mkozik1 said:


> Nice work, as usual Steve!! I am going to be doing this this year as well, what servos did you use for the shoulder and elbow?


I used different servos for each joint depending on how much torque I needed.
To rotate the shoulder I used a HiTec HS-485HB
To lift the arm I used a SR-403P and added a bungy cord to help
To lift the elbow I used a HiTec HS-425BB


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Another looksee.


----------

